# Anyone know of a site that offers Free Shipping on ammo or have a coupon code?



## kms888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking to purchase a few different types of 9mm ammo except the shipping is typically very high. 

Anyone know of a website that offer free shipping? Or any coupon codes out there?

centerfireguns.com has a good selection but I can't find any coupons out there...


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont know any but J&G sales has good deals.I checked on shipping a 1000 round lot was 28 bucks,bout avg

J&G Sales


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

kms888 said:


> Looking to purchase a few different types of 9mm ammo except the shipping is typically very high.
> 
> Anyone know of a website that offer free shipping? Or any coupon codes out there?
> 
> centerfireguns.com has a good selection but I can't find any coupons out there...


Ammoman.com typically does but they are more of a bulk retailer.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Webb's Brass Assets ..... just dropped all shipping charges on all products


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

One of my favorite ammo sites - 
Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions

This site has decent shipping prices if you buy in bulk -
Bulk Ammo


----------



## Roverhound (Feb 21, 2012)

Ammunition, Magazines, Rifle Parts, Bulk Ammo and Rifle Accessories - Palmetto State Armory is doing free shipping for the summer and has some great prices for ammo.


----------



## kms888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input! Also found this website after alot of searching: Slickguns | Best deals on guns and ammo posted by users (seems to have some good deals / coupon codes)

Now I just have to wait for my FOID card to be renewed to get some shipped ...


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Unfortunatly, Palmetto State Armory ends thier free shipping today, 7-8-2012. I got my last order in just last night and saw the notice. Bummer. They still have good prices on good ammo. Apparently the summer ends earlier in South Carolina than it does in Colorado. Must be the elevation.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Younguy said:


> Apparently the summer ends earlier in South Carolina than it does in Colorado. Must be the elevation.


I'm glad I'm not the only one from Colorado that thought the same!


----------

